# X3 2013 drivetrain malfunction



## Amysellsdallas (Apr 29, 2018)

So I had a drivetrain malfunction and it was for vanos. Had it repaired and just got it back 3 days ago. They replaced the vacuum pump as well along with the vanos central valve. Tonight the error came on again. I'm taking it back in the morning. The repair was $3900. Timing chain was done 40k miles ago as well. Any ideas what else it could be? All codes were clear on Friday when I got it back from dealer. I'm sick to my stomach


----------

